

Get That Upgrade on a Flight with a Marker, Sellotape and Coloured Paper - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/@daxon/get-that-upgrade-on-a-flight-with-a-marker-sellotape-and-coloured-paper-21f2bc18c58

======
msie
It's too tacky for me to ask an upgrade when offering a "gift". Am I wrong in
thinking that or have I missed something cultural all my life? Also, I think a
lot depends on the giver of gifts (duh).

